# nematode/roundworm infection



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,
please help me my poor 7 year old gold severum has a nematode or round worm infection, i finally figured it out what it was when I saw a picture of exactly the same thing on a fish on a fish disease web site. according to my web research the way of treating this are difficult and not always effective. does any one know what I should do to save my fish he has not eaten in a week or more. I have increased the salt in the tank and treated with melafix, know that this will probably not help but at the time I didn't know what I was dealing with. Now I am certain that it is a parasitic worm problem.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't really know if this can help you. I was reading this when see your post. Hope this help you.
Common Name:	Roundworms
Pathogen/Cause:	Unknown nematode species (metacercarean form)
Physical Signs:	As shown below as an infection of connective tissue (usually internal worm infections cannot be seen externally and often affect the gut; in these cases, they have migrated to muscle tissue).
Behavioral Signs:	Loss of appetite, lethargy, etc.
Potential Treatment:	Try Clout or an antiparastic medication for large parasites (formalin and many methods were tried on the first cases below without success). There is also some good information on the treatment of camallanus worms as contributed by Jason Parry.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Talk to inkmaker on this site,he has some Levamisole HCl powder that works. It's really the only thing that will totally work. He is really nice and will help you work through it. I had to treat my 29g guppy tank after losing several female guppies, and Levamisole HCl powder got rid of it. 

Levamisole, Flubendazole & other chemicals for the aquarium

Good luck, I know at least 2people here has had help from him and have been successful.


----------

